# My first Pierce bike project



## piercetommy (Jan 10, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my Pierce Buffalo bike I have had for years that I am restoring with all the parts that were on it as found complete and intact original condition.Has 28" wheels,ND A rear hub,Corbin16 front hub,Torrington #3 B Port rat traps,Troxel Eagle Perfection Roadster saddle,early style 2 piece crank hanger,frame is 22".Its serial number in RH rear axle pad is A2443.Anyone help date this?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 10, 2016)

Love It, Brother!!!!
Nice Job!!


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 10, 2016)

*Some of the parts pictures*

Here are some of the parts for this bike,I think its between 1906-1915.






Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## jkent (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow thats gonna be nice!
Keep us updated.
What kind of tire and wheels are you going with?
JKent


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 10, 2016)

I am using Universal white rubber tires 28x1 1/2" non pneumatics and had sent one of the original wood rims to Noah Stutzman and had 2 perfectly made columbia style rims made-and man when I say they are perfect, seeing is believing!Dead on true copies,perfectly formed and round!!Will lace them up soon,have to get a coat of clear varnish on them.NOS nickel plated 2 sided nipples and new nickeled Sapim made stainless spokes,double buttered and correct diameters.They are very sharp!Should ride nice.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 11, 2016)

piercetommy!!!!!

You Gona have to go with a Restored Seat, It Just Won't Look Right!!!!
Just My 2 Cents!!!

Keep Posting Progress!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow - Very Very nice job! 

Can you give us a picture of your serial number? Stamped A2443 on rear dropout correct? Are all the parts orig to the bike? Was the Buffalo Badge on the frame when you got it?


You might have a look at this to help date your bike.... there are a few other threads as well if you search "Pierce" you will find them ...we have developed a basic list of serial numbers to see if we might be able to decipher the serial numbers and manufacturing dates - all just speculation at this point - other than frame features.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Bicycle-serial-numbers/page2&highlight=pierce

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...shion-Frame-Special/page2&highlight=wood+rims

I will add you serial number to the list - if anyone else see's they are not on the list...it would be cool to add yours as well.
Here is what we have so far......

Pierce serial numbers

55972 Special	Man's	c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
70181 ( stamped on Seat Tube ) Cushion Shaft drive - springer fork - no shackles - owned by decath6431 ( the cabe )
76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless	Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
_A2443   Chain driven Model - Stamped on Rear Drop out ( owned by PierceTommy of the cabe ) - has a buffalo badge, Pierce ND hub, Corbin 16 Front Hub, Torrington No 3 rat trap_s
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
165302 Man's	c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer	Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout
168566  (Stamped rear dropout) *also serial number on BB of EC129 * Buffalo Badge with another smaller  badge that says racer..owned by RMS37 ( the cabe )
170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
189913 Chain Drive ( Stamped on rear Drop out ) Buffalo badge - was owned by Scott ( Cabe owner )
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

That bike is going to look sweet! Are you going with black, carmine, or light blue for frame color? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 11, 2016)

Great job,that bike will be beautiful when you are done. Please keep us posted on your progress. Love those pics.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi piercetommy,

You are going to have one great looking bike there!  Quick question, when you sent the rat trap pedals out to be plated, did you take off the cages or did they plate them as is and all together.  I have to plate a set of rat traps and I'm not sure just how they are done.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Jan 11, 2016)

That bike's going to look incredible!

How did they finish the wood wheels back then—oil, varnish, shellac, or did it vary?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 11, 2016)

nice bike, nice bright work...........


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks,It was originally Carmine Red and thats what is going back on,it should look nice I hope!


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 11, 2016)

The wheels from the literature I found are natural wood with varnished finish,and aluminum painted finish with a variety of striping options.I am going with natural varnished just because I think they are beautiful looking!Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Pete!The pedals originally are assembled,thin copper plate then nickeled and the axle and cap done seperately also copper then nickel then the whole pedal is assembled with beautiful,shiny components.One of mine was in pretty good shape,dissassembled it,glass beaded the parts then polished the parts and ready for plating.The other one I had to repair and resecure the band back to the axle tube front and back mounts.Bit of a challenge but it worked out good.Got to save all these good parts!!Good luck with yours!Tom


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is serial number and the Stutzman rims!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe someone with one of the Angola Emblem Pierce bikes could let us know if their bike serial number starts with an A


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah,the seat!Its been tough  for me to do anything yet,as it is super nice original condition.Will first try cleaning it up and work on the leather to clean and soften back up.Its still in very nice shape for the age and never has had any hardware touched from the time it was assembled then painted by the factory.I will have to see after cleaning and cosmetic restoration goes.Just one of those weird things with me as its original only once.Maybe it will clean up nice enough to not stick out like a sore thumb!I also hope its correct as all the parts on this bike were as found and all matched patina wise and wear wise,seems the bike really was not messed with.But if there is anything not right,I sure would like to know and correct it.Thanks for looking,and keep an eye out!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice. Check out the Pierce Serial number thread, there are a couple of bikes with the original carmine paint including mine, a 1908-1916 Buffalo chain drive model. Carmine with black pinstripping and those hard to tire 28" rims.

Looking for ward to seeing your finished bike.

Gary


----------



## piercetommy (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Gary,wow,thats nice!I am shocked to see another biker same as mine to get some proof of the age bracket for this bike.I have the 2 piece hanger with the early style 3 point contact bearings cup and cones.The literature I found so far shows when they changed to a 2 point contact hanger and a keway to secure the other side.What is on yours?Any specifics on your bike is appreciated.Is your serial number anything like mine,if I may ask?Your post made my day,I look forward to hearing from you again!Warmest Regards,Tom


----------



## David Brown (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Piercetommy 
You have  a very  beautiful Pierce in the making . When you said it should ride nice, I am not sure i would use those Universal Rubber tires as they will be very hard on your wood rims if you ride it . Show no problem but not to ride. Just my take on it.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,
I tried to take apart the crank to lube the bottom bracket and overhaul the bearings last spring. I even had help from the owner of Ridable Replicas a few blocks from me where Greg builds replica high wheelers, Pennyfarthings and such. We broke his best gear puller but the Woodruff key would not budge. I have a neighbor who is a retired machinist and has restored a number of 20s bikes and he tried all his tricks short of fabricating a specialized puller. Another old friend who's job/passion is rebuilding antique motorcycles and maintaining steam engines , everything from the Battleship Iowa's, WWII Liberty Ship Jeremiah O'brien at the San Francisco Maritime Museum and many steam locomotives finally told me his secret, spray can of white lithium grease and flood the bottom bracket via and headtube. I'm hoping after some riding this spring that I'll work it free.

Here's a link to my post asking for help last year, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ottom-Bracket-and-crank-arms&highlight=pierce.

Our frames, handlebars, forks, cranks all look the same. Mine has a New Departure Model A coaster brake and the head badge is the Buffalo number 4 style used from 1908 on to 1916. Have you seen the pasts about dating a Pierce with the headbadge style? 

Finding tires was a challenge. I finally had to order them from Moruya Bicycle Shop in Australia. Your probably better off having the wood rims and not these old 28" clinchers to fit tires to. Took me about 5 hours with plenty of time to let the tires sit in the hot sun to get them on the rims.

Gary


----------



## filmonger (Jan 23, 2016)

Is your head badge riveted? I tried some some head badge screws from a racycle badge and they were a weeeee to big for the holes.


----------



## gkeep (Jan 29, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Is your head badge riveted? I tried some some head badge screws from a racycle badge and they were a weeeee to big for the holes.



Hi, 
Yes, it is riveted. I'd hate to have to grind, drill or tap those rivets out for fear of damaging the headbadge.
Gary


----------



## filmonger (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Gary.....Interesting - Does anyone ( who has worked on a few Pierce bikes ) know if the badges were orig riveted or screwed to the frame?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 30, 2016)

riveted...Tom


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine are screwed on.


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 1, 2016)

mine is originally attached with nickel plated steel slotted round head machine screws that are #2-56 thread.They are 1/8"long.I have some if anyone needs.


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 1, 2016)

Also,I am missing one of the 1/4-32 screws that hold the crank sprocket on.Can anyone help me out with one?Its the only piece I am lacking to finish the bike.Help!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2016)

Ummm - Luxlow might have the screw you need..... I see he has two frames he is flogging at the moment. If you have a few extra of the head head screws - I'd like to take them off your hands. Will post a pic pf the final process once done.


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello friends,I am back with some updated progress.I restored the seat-thanks to carlitos60 made me rethink things and now will match the bike nicely!So here are pictures of the seat ,wheels and a mock up as next week I will have the Carmine red enamel matched and hopefully I can get into paint this upcoming weekend.Will keep you posted.And if anyone would like pictures of this crank hanger and components,can do this also.This is the earlier 3 point system 1907-1915 before they changed to 2 point system.


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are the wheels!


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

Mock up before paint!Last pic has the headstock badge,type 4.This is a 1907-15 mens 22" frame.,24 tooth front sprocket,8 tooth rear.Restored as found condition,this is what it had on it.Saddle is Troxel Eagle Perfection Roadster as stamped on top.Would like to hear if anyone else has this saddle or more info on it.Are they rare?Curious minds...


----------



## tommydale1950 (Feb 28, 2016)

Where are you getting the Carmine from? I have two bikes that share that color ,one being a Pierce ..Tom


----------



## piercetommy (Feb 28, 2016)

tommydale1950 said:


> Where are you getting the Carmine from? I have two bikes that share that color ,one being a Pierce ..Tom



I had the original paint from this frame matched to the original paint on my 1923 Indian Chief and they were a perfect match to each other.Checked with a photospectrometer.My paint  guy will mix and put into rattle cans the formula and I will keep it on file.Buying a case as I will use for the bike and the Indians.It is a beautiful red by the way!


----------



## piercetommy (Apr 17, 2016)

Here it is completed,and a short road test-all is good!New Carmine Red and nickel plate as this bike was originall  as found.Everything works as it should and smooth as glass.Fun to ride something 100+ years old.Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow - Lovely!!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 17, 2016)

Superb job!! That is a real head turner...

Those 28 inch rims do smooth out the bumps in the road. You've inspired me to take mine out for a spin around the neighborhood this evening!
Enjoy yours.
Gary


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 18, 2016)

Super Nice Job!!!  Looks Sweeeet!!!
Did It Originally Come with Fenders??
My 1922 SBRR Model Came with Them!!!
Enjoy It!!!


----------



## piercetommy (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi folks,am putting this bike with some extras that go with it for sale.Please look at sale ads.It is very pretty,but I am not a bike collector,so I believe it will be better off in that circle.Hope you all enjoyed it!Tom


----------

